# Finished: Airfix's 1/72 Spitfire F.22



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, as promised, it’s done! I finished the_* Airfix Spitfire F.22*_ a short while ago, and now I have it posted up on the Sprue Lagoon for everyone to take a look at. 

It really is a good kit, but not a great one. That having been said, I think it built up well, and bubbletop Spits are just sexy as all get out, if you ask me. Despite the issues I had with my copy of the kit, it seems like it is overall a good one. However, when you read the review, take a look at the in-process shots.

Did/does anyone else experience these issues with this model? They’re not hard to fix, but they’re definitely surprising for a brand new tooling. 

Anyway, let me know what you think!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup: Pretty!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, man!

Despite the fact that it was a bit difficult (click on the review link to see some in-build pictures, if you haven't already), it does look nice when done.

The bubbletop Spit is one of the prettiest planes ever, I think.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*WOW, Airplanes was always an interest of mine, especially the Spitfire, but I could never do a good job like that ! Looks great *


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot, Stangfreak!

It is a weird kit: on one hand, it's so nice, and on the other, as you saw from the in-build pictures, it was a terrible mess.

I'm glad that I've had a lot of practice with airplanes, though. I'd hate to have messed this one up, since it is a nice looking aircraft!


----------

